
No Algorithms - feross
https://inessential.com/2019/07/02/no_algorithms
======
jonnismash
Will there be a win/linux version?

~~~
musicale
No.

However, you can look at
[https://github.com/brentsimmons/NetNewsWire](https://github.com/brentsimmons/NetNewsWire)

